
Facebook Horizon Invite-Only Beta - imheretolearn
https://www.oculus.com/facebook-horizon/
======
imheretolearn
I am waiting for the day when VR has human like characters. That's the only
time I'll sign up for a VR device owned by facebook if facebook is the first
one to reach that milestone

